# Favorite Fictional Aircrew Member



## Flyboy2 (Nov 20, 2009)

I was just wondering who was everybodies favorite fictional aircrew member and reason why. This can be a pilot, bombardier, gunner, just anybody who was an aircrew member. Also, this doesn't have to necissarily be in the air, space pilots and such can count as well. So I'll get things started, I have two favorites.
1) Captain John Yossarian _Catch-22_





Probably my favorite person to board an airplane in fiction. Yossarian is incredibly funny and a genius at bending words. His scheme's to get out of difficult missions are always creative and his "insanity" makes him extremely awesome. He is going to "live forever or die in the attempt".
2) Major T.J. "King" Kong _Dr. Strangelove_




Major Kong is just such a likable guy, with his cowboy hat and strong accent. I'm pretty sure he was the prototype George W. Bush. Besides being the best B-52 cowboy pilot in the USAF, he has one of the best deaths ever, riding an atomic bomb straight down to the B-52's Soviet targets... "YE-HAW!"

And so I'm wondering what everybody elses favorites are either from literature or film... I'm looking forward to what you guys post.


----------



## piet (Nov 20, 2009)

Capt. Wild Bill Kelso

reason: john Belushi is so funny in this movie


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 20, 2009)

Barthlomew Bandy of the Bandy Papers
Moggy Catermole in A Piece of Cake
Slim Pickens in Dr Strangelove


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2009)

Bruno Stachel from _The Blue Max_

But it's hard to beat Slim Pickens


----------



## Bernhart (Nov 23, 2009)

agree with bartholemew bandy, have reread all those books dozen of times


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 23, 2009)

Got a number of favorite fictional pilots...hard to say who's my top fav, though.

Here's a few:
Col. R. E. Hogan - Hogan's Heros
Joe Sullivan, Commander of the Flying Legion - Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow
Maj. D. Kirby, VMF-247 - (John Wayne) Flying Leathernecks
And, let's not forget Hpt. K. Volk - http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/stories/109-comic-16389.html


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 23, 2009)

Major Cleve Saville - "THE HUNTERS"


----------



## conkerking (Nov 23, 2009)

Porkins off of Star Wars:






Pity he ended up Kentucky Fried...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 23, 2009)

LMAO......


----------



## Glider (Nov 23, 2009)

Biggles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 23, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 23, 2009)

Barf(olemew)


----------



## Njaco (Nov 24, 2009)

In addition to those listed, theres Capt. Fank Towns (_Jimmy Stewart who also did a pretty good Charles Lindbergh - although hes not a fictional character)_


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 1, 2009)

All great choices.


Wheels


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 1, 2009)

William 'Husker' Adama, from BSG. I know he was a battlestar commander, but he did fly vipers.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 1, 2009)

Gees, how could I forget about Col Wilma Deering from Buck Rogers. My first true love....


----------



## jamierd (Dec 2, 2009)

General Bradley Elliot from dale browns novels Flight of the old dog , day of the cheetah etc the man is an all round first class nut job


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 2, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Gees, how could I forget about Col Wilma Deering from Buck Rogers. My first true love....



She was a very good reason to watch the show.


Wheels


----------



## Amsel (Dec 2, 2009)

Jester and Iceman from Top Gun. That movie was my favorite movie of the decade.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 2, 2009)

Steve Austin.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HofoK_QQxGc_
I used to watch it regularly as a kid.


Wheels


----------



## parsifal (Dec 3, 2009)

Harry Brubaker played by William Holden, with Mickey Rooney and Grace Kelly, in the "The Bridges at Toko Ri"

The movie ends with a famous quote: "Where do we get such men?"


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lF-SC-9b7tc_


----------



## magnu (Dec 5, 2009)

Bruce Spence as the auto gyro pilot in Mad Max 2


----------

